
Tarnished: Google Responds to Serious Chrome Vulnerability - cloud_thrasher
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/google-responds-blink-chrome-vulnerability,40281.html
======
Havoc
Pushing it straight to stable seems like a reasonable response

------
luc4sdreyer
The addition of Tarnished to the headline is a bit much. I'm not sure what the
complaint is. That it was a serious bug? That it took 61 days to fix?

